# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  FRITZ Box

## antonis_p

Από αναβάθμιση. Χωρίς κουτί και τροφοδοτικό.

IMG_20191022_164755.jpgIMG_20191022_164755.jpg

----------

